# PSA: 50% off entire site @ buysnow.com



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Today only. Promo code "50green" and free shipping (within US) code "freeship"

http://www.buysnow.com/


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

man I would totally pull the trigger on a Flow board on there right now if I could....


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

theprocess said:


> Today only. Promo code "50green" and free shipping (within US) code "freeship"


:thumbsup: 50% on top of the already listed sale price. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

damn why do i have to be broke at the moment. shit


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

wish i lived in the US. you have access to so much awesome gear at the cheapest prices.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

damn， have my eyes on flow rush and forum yb gp...

should i pull the trigger??


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Weipim said:


> damn， have my eyes on flow rush and forum yb gp...
> 
> should i pull the trigger??



Of course. That's why you work.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Of course. That's why you work.


lmao, thx for the support


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks man. I've been looking for a K2 WWW for cheap.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Just a heads up. If you sort the boards priced high to low, they have brands that they don't show on the brands section. Lib techs and Never summers. 50 percent off.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Are these guys legit?


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> Are these guys legit?


I honestly can't tell. I'm wondering that myself. As I've never seen never summers and lib techs at 50 percent off at this time in the season. I mean they have proto HDXs at 50 percent off. Granted there are limited sizes available. I almost just want to buy them all and resale them


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Toomeyct said:


> I honestly can't tell. I'm wondering that myself. As I've never seen never summers and lib techs at 50 percent off at this time in the season. I mean they have proto HDXs at 50 percent off. Granted there are limited sizes available. I almost just want to buy them all and resale them


Maybe it's an error on the Never Summer boards, but then again, the discount applies to 2014 Burton Customs too, which I have never seen before. Ever!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

any feedback on legitimacy? seems pretty crazy to be offer current model boards at such a huge discount... I have a gnu DK in my cart right now


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

I mean i ordered a few t-shirts a little while ago and everything seems fine:dunno:


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Getting 2014 lib tech and ride rodeo bindings for less than $400 is a bit suspicious, but then again United had a accident where people where buying round trip international tickets for $10-100. I say "buy and ask no questions". Either they will live up to the price or the refund your money.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

For what it is worth
is buysnow.com a scam or legit | buysnow.com reviews |check buysnow.com for fraud and risk | is buysnow.com safe | is buysnow.com fake |is com safe


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I guess we'll see.. NS Proto HD for $274? Sure why not...


----------



## Ticktock4792 (Jul 4, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> Are these guys legit?


 thats what im wondering


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

It seems the high priced boards are gone now.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, so I whenever I try to add a board to my cart it says "click to add to cart" I keep clicking and clicking and nothing =(


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

aha can no longer view gnu's ns and libs (or any non-sale board). they must have made a mistake with the promo


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I'm glad I already pulled the trigger on that Lib lando. Pony up time buysnow.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

All the super expensive boards are not showing up anymore, maybe they made a big mistake and now trying to fix it. Let's see if they will honor their mistake...


2014 Proto HD Size=152 (QPHD152131401)	FedEx Ground (1-7 Business Days)	1	$549.99
FREE Never Summer DVD w/ Any Never Summer Snowboard Purchase (NVRSMRDVDGWP)	FedEx Ground (1-7 Business Days)	1	$0.00
Total Merchandise:	$549.99
Total Taxes:	$0.00
Total Shipping:	$0.00
Discount:	$275.00
Order Total:	$274.99


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Let us know if your orders for those boards actually go through. I was scheming to buy a bunch of never summers and then just resale them.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

yea let us know, they might hit you with the classic 'that item is now out of stock' email. i hesitated, so no brand new deck for me


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Toomeyct said:


> Let us know if your orders for those boards actually go through. I was scheming to buy a bunch of never summers and then just resale them.


I just tried to call them to see if they would commit, but you can't get through. So all hell is breaking loose right now


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

BigAL said:


> I just tried to call them to see if they would commit, but you can't get through. So all hell is breaking loose right now


Yes I was guessing this would happen. I tried to do live chat but didn't get through. I hope you guys have your ordered filled cause those are some crazy good deals.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

ekb18c said:


> Are these guys legit?


I've bought several times from Buysnow over the years. Never a problem: right product, right bill, correct and fast delivery.

That said, I think they only meant the sale to be 50% their sale stuff, not their regular inventory. Their black friday sales was like that: 30% off the already discounted prices (every thing left is XS or XXXXL or weird colors, etc.)

Should be interesting to see what they do


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Toomeyct said:


> Yes I was guessing this would happen. I tried to do live chat but didn't get through. I hope you guys have your ordered filled cause those are some crazy good deals.


Got someone on the phone and my order was cancelled. FUCK MY LIFE!


----------



## Milkcow (Nov 14, 2013)

Do i have to have an account to be eligible for this deal?


----------



## Maddie (Dec 9, 2013)

Whenever I try and check out by PayPal, the discounts get cleared? The order total is without the 50%... is this happening to anyone else or is the discount still applied later? :huh:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

BigAL said:


> Got someone on the phone and my order was cancelled. FUCK MY LIFE!


That sucks! I'm expecting a cancel email soon too then. 

They seem to respond to their FB page pretty quickly though..


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BigAL said:


> Got someone on the phone and my order was cancelled. FUCK MY LIFE!


When you catch a site in an obvious error like this, you just let it ride. Don't call or email them to ask about it. Just wait it out and see if you can get lucky and have your order slip through the cracks and get processed.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> When you catch a site in an obvious error like this, you just let it ride. Don't call or email them to ask about it. Just wait it out and see if you can get lucky and have your order slip through the cracks and get processed.


I'm hoping that's the case with my order!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha, I never even saw the good stuff for 50% off. I would have ordered a Proto like a mofo even expecting it to be cancelled. But it was all gone before I ever checked.

Got last years WWW for $140 plus shipping so I'm happy. Been wanting a noodle for a while now.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> When you catch a site in an obvious error like this, you just let it ride. Don't call or email them to ask about it. Just wait it out and see if you can get lucky and have your order slip through the cracks and get processed.


Yup. #1 rule is to never call. Hell if I found this sale I might have kept quiet. Gotta stay under the radar.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Yup. #1 rule is to never call. Hell if I found this sale I might have kept quiet. Gotta stay under the radar.


Yep, as soon as something like this hits popular forums or social media, the error is gonna get fixed quick.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep, as soon as something like this hits popular forums or social media, the error is gonna get fixed quick.


Hmm, probably should have kept it secret then. And bought all the never summers.

1. Website makes mistake
2. ????
3. Profit.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I guess the new rule about sale mistakes should be:

1. Trust no one and don't tell anybody.
2. If you can't, only tell others via PM


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Toomeyct said:


> Hmm, probably should have kept it secret then. And bought all the never summers.
> 
> 1. Website makes mistake
> 2. ????
> 3. Profit.


I'm sure after they notice all of their libs and never summers gone they'd fix it :yahoo:

price mistakes usually slip by in huge operations, say sports chalet, vs. a smaller operation like this. Plus nobody wants to take advantage of smaller operations.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you do order, be careful. I bought a pair of Burton SB pants. On sale $126. Entered the code, it took 50% off, added shipping and when I finalized the checkout I got the email invoice showing I was charged the FULL sale price. 


Tried calling, had to leave a message. Sent two emails, no reply yet. Triple check everything b4 you hit submit and if this happens to anyone else here, lmk. 

If no reply by time Im home from work tonight, I will call CC company n cancel charges.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

The website is "broken" again. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Toomeyct said:


> The website is "broken" again. That's all I'm going to say.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> If you do order, be careful. I bought a pair of Burton SB pants. On sale $126. Entered the code, it took 50% off, added shipping and when I finalized the checkout I got the email invoice showing I was charged the FULL sale price.
> 
> 
> Tried calling, had to leave a message. Sent two emails, no reply yet. Triple check everything b4 you hit submit and if this happens to anyone else here, lmk.
> ...


Checked my confirmation and the discount stuck so I'm good ... for now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Checked my confirmation and the discount stuck so I'm good ... for now.


Ok, just got thru to them by phone. The discount did NOT stick at checkout, but they've made the correction and applied it now. 

So sale & site ses legit, Probably just all wonky roght now cuz of the board pricing SNAFU! :dunno:


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok, just got thru to them by phone. The discount did NOT stick at checkout, but they've made the correction and applied it now.
> 
> So sale & site ses legit, Probably just all wonky roght now cuz of the board pricing SNAFU! :dunno:


I'm not going to mess with the secrecy stuff right now. I'm just going to say what I've done. 

Those boards are back up and the discount is being applied to them in the cart. I got on to the live chat to ask about it. 

Me: You have some NS boards and lib tech boards that go into the cart and show up as 50 percent off. Is this legit?

Jeremy Kline: That is legit. 50% off everything.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Toomeyct said:


> I'm not going to mess with the secrecy stuff right now. I'm just going to say what I've done.
> 
> Those boards are back up and the discount is being applied to them in the cart. I got on to the live chat to ask about it.
> 
> ...


I can't find any new boards on their site. Are you sure they're back up?

EDIT: ok I had to dig real hard, did a search for it on google of their site, and found it.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> I can't find any new boards on their site. Are you sure they're back up?


Sort by Most expensive to cheapest... 

I just saw proto HD, TRS, Trice HP, Evo, etc.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I can't find any new boards on their site. Are you sure they're back up?


Never Summer 2014 Proto HD (Never Summer QPHD131401), Cheap Snowboards | Snowboard Sale


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

It worked. Let's see if it sticks. :thumbsup::yahoo:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So tempting to buy a Proto and just throw it on CL. Bet I could flip it pretty easy for $400.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Still, last year's stuff at like 80% off is not bad at all!


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> So tempting to buy a Proto and just throw it on CL. Bet I could flip it pretty easy for $400.


Exactly. I'm tempted to buy a few....


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> So tempting to buy a Proto and just throw it on CL. Bet I could flip it pretty easy for $400.


If I lived there I would. San Diego there is slim pickins for buyers.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Added Shipping*



chomps1211 said:


> If you do order, be careful. I bought a pair of Burton SB pants. On sale $126. Entered the code, it took 50% off, added shipping and when I finalized the checkout I got the email invoice showing I was charged the FULL sale price.
> 
> 
> Tried calling, had to leave a message. Sent two emails, no reply yet. Triple check everything b4 you hit submit and if this happens to anyone else here, lmk.
> ...


Got two orders in both added shipping cost


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

And they are gone again. Not sure its really legit. But if you can get an order in if they come back. Its worth a shot. 

Also for the shipping enter code "freeship" and it will be free.


----------



## Ticktock4792 (Jul 4, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> It worked. Let's see if it sticks. :thumbsup::yahoo:


nice..they took em down again


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Toomeyct said:


> And they are gone again. Not sure its really legit. But if you can get an order in if they come back. Its worth a shot.
> 
> Also for the shipping enter code "*freeship*" and it will be free.


Fuck now you tell me. $30 in shipping but I"m not greedy I an't rocking this boat.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Fuck now you tell me. $30 in shipping but I"m not greedy I an't rocking this boat.


haha yeah, if you got one of the board orders in, I wouldn't be pushing things


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

just ordered 4 Never Summers, lol.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Bought a few things for the g/f for christmas. Seems like the discount worked on those things and it posted correctly to my CC. I had one of the lib tech boards sitting in my cart most of the afternoon but just didn't pull the trigger on it fast enough.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just ordered two sets of goggles and was able to snag a board without even break $250, just got shipping confirmation for all of them! seems legit! Plus I buy from buywake.com there wakeboard branch and have never had a single issue


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

Are you able to use both promos 

50% & Free Shipping?


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Boarder33 said:


> Are you able to use both promos
> 
> 50% & Free Shipping?


Worked just fine for me. I just entered both coupon codes and was good to go.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Toomeyct said:


> Worked just fine for me. I just entered both coupon codes and was good to go.


Yea same went for me, I ordered the goggles and went back and realized I could get a good backup board for cheap, both coupons still worked


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok, just got thru to them by phone. The discount did NOT stick at checkout, but they've made the correction and applied it now.
> 
> So sale & site ses legit, Probably just all wonky roght now cuz of the board pricing SNAFU! :dunno:


Mine did the same, right unto submit all was good, but i screen dumped and have it saved, waiting for chat now, as i can't call from Norway... haha

And mine was Burton Cargo pants as well...

Got a mate in the USA at xmas, so having delivered to his mum... 

Lets hope...!!!


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

ehcanadian30 said:


> Yea same went for me, I ordered the goggles and went back and realized I could get a good backup board for cheap, both coupons still worked


What are some better goggles? Pretty unfamiliar as I'll be searching for my first pair


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

Toomeyct said:


> Worked just fine for me. I just entered both coupon codes and was good to go.


It doesn't work for me


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Boarder33 said:


> What are some better goggles? Pretty unfamiliar as I'll be searching for my first pair


I personally bought a pair of Anon Insurgents and Vonzipper Fishbowls, because I broke both the lenses on my m1's, worse case scenario Ill sell of the pair I don't use. As far as what to look for you really can't go wrong with Anon, Electric, Oakley, Smith, Ashbury just naming off a few, looking around find a few styles you like then read up some reviews


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Boarder33 said:


> Are you able to use both promos
> 
> 50% & Free Shipping?


Once I got thru on the phone and they corrected the price, they also told me I get free shipping with the order. So you should be able to get both. (...assuming you get it when the site's up n running that is!) :blink: :dunno:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm sure they will refund shipping tomorrow. To busy now...


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

damn it. only thing they got left now is cheaper last years and small sizes. this site is not for us big dudes. good luck witht the prices.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

509-pow said:


> damn it. only thing they got left now is cheaper last years and small sizes. this site is not for us big dudes. good luck witht the prices.


Use your google-fu... there is some stuff that is available, just can't search for it on their site...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neachdainn said:


> Use your google-fu... there is some stuff that is available, just can't search for it on their site...


For those of us interwebz illiterates who aren't versed in the art of searching a specific site for something from _outside_ the site,... Can you elaborate please? :huh: (...and thank you!)


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> For those of us interwebz illiterates who aren't versed in the art of searching a specific site for something from _outside_ the site,... Can you elaborate please? :huh: (...and thank you!)


If you google "buysnow proto hdx" it will give you a link to that product. However, it doesn't seem to want to let me add it to a cart. That's probably how they fixed it. The pages for the products still exist but you can't add them to your cart. But might as well try. I almost tried to buy the 165 skunk ape hp they had up for a bit. Would have been a hell of a deal but waited too long and they took it down.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

One of the best deals I see on there right now are a pair of burton ak cyclic pants in xl. Would be 108 after the discount. I've never seen them that cheap, even at sample sales. I bought a burton ak jacket earlier for like 130 I think.


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

The promo code isnt working for me anymore, is it just me, am i doing something wrong, or have they went away with it? 

The free shipping worked but the 50Green did not. It was working earlier so was just curious.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> For those of us interwebz illiterates who aren't versed in the art of searching a specific site for something from _outside_ the site,... Can you elaborate please? :huh: (...and thank you!)


do a google search for site:buysnow.com (insert brand/board/whatever here), and you might find the direct link. however, it seems like most everything that you can search off site is out of stock :/

so, if anything, you learned how to do a google search for something on a specific site? lol


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, just dropped $400 lol


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Whoa! What happened today? Thread is going on 8 pages since I first posted this morning...hope you guys found some good deals, certainly sounds like it. Whoever found the regular price 2014 items :eusa_clap:


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Boarder33 said:


> The promo code isnt working for me anymore, is it just me, am i doing something wrong, or have they went away with it?
> 
> The free shipping worked but the 50Green did not. It was working earlier so was just curious.


Refresh the page!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Thanks.*



theprocess said:


> Whoa! What happened today? Thread is going on 8 pages since I first posted this morning...hope you guys found some good deals, certainly sounds like it. Whoever found the regular price 2014 items :eusa_clap:



theprocess

Looked at your post and jumped on BuySnow web site.http://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/yahoo.gif

Private Message me your address I'll comp you some free SnowDogWax 
140g K9Lightning and 140g GoodDodMolyhttp://www.snowboardingforum.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

theprocess said:


> Whoa! What happened today? Thread is going on 8 pages since I first posted this morning...hope you guys found some good deals, certainly sounds like it. Whoever found the regular price 2014 items :eusa_clap:


Good find. Saved some good money on some Christmas gifts.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just ordered a K2 Happy Hour, some Volcom Jeans, and some Sanuks for my sister for Christmas.

Thanks dude!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Went ahead and pulled the trigger on a pair of pants. 15k/15k for $55? Can't beat that shit with a stick. :yahoo:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Deimus85 said:


> Just ordered a K2 Happy Hour, some Volcom Jeans, and some Sanuks for my sister for Christmas.
> 
> Thanks dude!


If they had the 2014 K2 HH I'd have been all over it - they don't have it right??? No I don't need to buy 3 boards in one day :yahoo:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If they had a K2 Ultra Dream I would've bought it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> If they had a K2 Ultra Dream I would've bought it.


Or a k2 turbo dream.

shit this is like kids in a goddamned candy store!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No desire for a Turbo Dream, but that Ultra Dream is sexy as fuck. I would've bought it and sold my Charlie Slasher.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> If they had the 2014 K2 HH I'd have been all over it - they don't have it right??? No I don't need to buy 3 boards in one day :yahoo:


Nah, but I was about to buy the 2013 WWW in 154, and it got stolen from my cart. I am kind of glad though, since the HH seems like more of what I wanted. They also had a 2012 Ride Arcade UL up there, but I decided against it because I already have a stiff board and want something playful, good for jumps, and fun to ride in a variety of conditions/terrain.

I would have splurged some more if I had more moola!!!! :dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ahhh...looks like most of the good stuff is gone. 

Figures, I come home from work and I missed out on the once in a lifetime deals. Sorta like when amazon sells $500 Receivers for $100 and I'm always there when they go out of stock....lol


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

What a friggin steal. I got a $300 volcom jacket, 3 pairs of $60 boardshorts and a $75 cooler bag for $200. If I actually had any money I would have got those Nike lunaendor for 200 too!


----------



## jfergus7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Crap finally got a chance to place an order and the code no longer works.


----------



## BradHati (Jan 24, 2012)

Those deals are crazy! Wish I lived in the US


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Got through on the chat at 2:20am Norwegian time after my order went through without the discount code, they very quickly corrected it, and the shipping fee as well for the inconvenience...

I don't live in the USA and it was funny chatting with the guy as he asked why i was in Norway using a UK card to a delivery address in the USA... Haha

Well being one to never miss a bargain, and only ever wearing Burton Cargo Pants, i know what i want and don't care when they get over to me, i know have 6 pairs all different colours to go with my 8 coats... It winds my mates up cos they can never "spot" me on the mountain as they never know what combination i am wearing... Haha


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone received shipping notifications? I know it's early but still :laugh:

Their website sucks. I have to reset my password everytime I try to log in. Annoying.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Has anyone received shipping notifications? I know it's early but still :laugh:
> 
> Their website sucks. I have to reset my password everytime I try to log in. Annoying.


I'm having the same issues. 

I ordered a few t-shirts yesterday but still no shipping emails. Got an email that said my order is processed though but still shipping pending :dunno:


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

I got an update this morning with a tracking number for FedEx.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

No tracking info yet, but they did refund my shipping via e-mail request.

New Rome boards for me and the girlfriend, new bindings and gloves for her, and we're out a whopping $400. Not bad lol


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Had two orders. 
Got one shipping and tracking number. 
The other order sales person said is still being process. 
Both orders I used Pal-Pal


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Has anyone received shipping notifications? I know it's early but still :laugh:
> 
> Their website sucks. I have to reset my password everytime I try to log in. Annoying.


I ran into that same issue too!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I just got my shipping confirmation just now!!

Woo hoo! I should have ordered more things so I can sell them...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No shipment confirmation for my order yet. No big deal. Sick pants for $55, I don't mind waiting.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Like kids in a candy store.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

I ordered 4 Never Summer Proto HDs and no shipping confirmation yet. Kinda sweating this one since its too good to be true. I'm just trying to move 3 of them and end up with a free deck. :Fingers crossed:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

kdirt said:


> I ordered 4 Never Summer Proto HDs and no shipping confirmation yet. Kinda sweating this one since its too good to be true. I'm just trying to move 3 of them and end up with a free deck. :Fingers crossed:


I only ordered 1 NS Proto HD and I got my shipping conf.. :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

12 proto dancers dancing
11 Gnu drummers drumming
10 Rome pipers piping 

how does the rest go, Haha


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Like kids in a candy store.














SnowDogWax said:


> 12 proto dancers dancing
> 11 Gnu drummers drumming
> 10 Rome pipers piping
> 
> how does the rest go, Haha


AND A PIPE SESH HIDING IN THE TREEEESSS


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

kdirt said:


> I ordered 4 Never Summer Proto HDs and no shipping confirmation yet. Kinda sweating this one since its too good to be true. I'm just trying to move 3 of them and end up with a free deck. :Fingers crossed:


You a-hole, no wonder there weren't any left when I got in. :thumbsdown:

=P


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

kdirt said:


> I ordered 4 Never Summer Proto HDs and no shipping confirmation yet. Kinda sweating this one since its too good to be true. I'm just trying to move 3 of them and end up with a free deck. :Fingers crossed:


Yeah I was about to do this same thing. Had 2 proto hdx's, 2 proto hd's, 2 heritages, 2 heritage x's in my cart. As well as a lib tech skunk ape for myself. By the time I figured I could actually pull it off, they fixed the problem by not letting you add them to your cart anymore. Congrats to the people who actually pulled it off though.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

If they are doing this next year Ill be that guy up at midnight snagging some 14/15 goodies before y'all hahaha hopefully they make the "mistake" again one can hope


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I was annoyed that they had really no hardgoods or softgoods in my size that I wanted. Bummer.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

God only knows how many thousands of dollars of sales they took in from this thread alone. :laugh:

I was trying to get my buddy to grab a pair of Forum Shaka bindings yesterday. He needs some new ones and he could've gotten those Shakas for $77. Wouldn't hear of it. He wants to go to Sniagrab. WTF... he'll pay the same amount for 5 year old entry level pieces of shit at Sniagrab.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Got my shipping confirmation, scored a great deal on a new K2 WWW


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

2hipp4u said:


> Got my shipping confirmation, scored a great deal on a new K2 WWW


Did you get the 154?



linvillegorge said:


> God only knows how many thousands of dollars of sales they took in from this thread alone. :laugh:
> 
> I was trying to get my buddy to grab a pair of Forum Shaka bindings yesterday. He needs some new ones and he could've gotten those Shakas for $77. Wouldn't hear of it. He wants to go to Sniagrab. WTF... he'll pay the same amount for 5 year old entry level pieces of shit at Sniagrab.


Yea I showed that to my one friend who has a delaminating tail. He complains about how he can't go riding because he has no money. 

His response was: "I want a Lib Tech or Burton."

:icon_scratch:....................:blowup:

How about, there are plenty of snowboard companies out there that make a nice board, and why not try them out, especially if you are getting them for proform pricing? (I have a Lib Tech and I love it, but I wouldn't have gotten one if I had to pay full retail or even season ending sale pricing).


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

2hipp4u said:


> Got my shipping confirmation, scored a great deal on a new K2 WWW


Suspense is killing me! Nothing here yet. I'm guessing they're just plowing through all of the orders.

I got the WWW first, a 151. Then the Proto later. If I get the WWW I'm happy. If I get the proto at that price I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> God only knows how many thousands of dollars of sales they took in from this thread alone. :laugh:
> 
> I was trying to get my buddy to grab a pair of Forum Shaka bindings yesterday. He needs some new ones and he could've gotten those Shakas for $77. Wouldn't hear of it. He wants to go to Sniagrab. WTF... he'll pay the same amount for 5 year old entry level pieces of shit at Sniagrab.


Sniagrab is the damn worst. I went to that my first year in Denver cause everyone talked about it. Bunch of old shit for sale. At least hit up skirex or powderdaze. Still not better deals than this one though.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Not for nothing but they most likely had the biggest one day sale ever! They must have generated so much money from this post...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

2hipp4u said:


> Got my shipping confirmation, scored a great deal on a new K2 WWW


Have you ever been on a K2 WWW


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> Have you ever been on a K2 WWW


Nope, but i wanted something to play around on and this should be fun.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

I hope you downsized on the WWW.
It's jib tip. 
You are supposed to downsize by 5cm.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

24WERD said:


> I hope you downsized on the WWW.
> It's jib tip.
> You are supposed to downsize by 5cm.


That is not 100% necessary, but one of the benefits of the design.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Toomeyct said:


> Sniagrab is the damn worst. I went to that my first year in Denver cause everyone talked about it. Bunch of old shit for sale. At least hit up skirex or powderdaze. Still not better deals than this one though.


Yep, Sniagrab is bullshit. Virtually all old as hell entry level bullshit that they just keep dragging out year after year until they finally sell it.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

24WERD said:


> I hope you downsized on the WWW.
> It's jib tip.
> You are supposed to downsize by 5cm.


Yes i sure did


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

24WERD said:


> I hope you downsized on the WWW.
> It's jib tip.
> You are supposed to downsize by 5cm.


That's what they say but I dunno. It's already soft and downsizing it would turn it into a noodle. Depends. If you live in the park yeah downsize it.

The 151 has less effective edge than the NS Evo 150 for example, 1117 vs 1190. The Evo 152 is 1220


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

24WERD said:


> I hope you downsized on the WWW.
> It's jib tip.
> You are supposed to downsize by 5cm.


I wish I would have known that. I would have got one too. Seems like a fun deck. At $140 it woulda been a steal.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

kdirt said:


> I wish I would have known that. I would have got one too. Seems like a fun deck. At $140 it woulda been a steal.


Not happy with the 200 proto HDs you already bought? Lol. 

What size were they? I swear if they run out because of you!!!


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Not happy with the 200 proto HDs you already bought? Lol.
> 
> What size were they? I swear if they run out because of you!!!


Haha, I ordered the 160cm. If you want one, I'll do $400 =)

Still hasn't shipped yet =(


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Got an email this morning that my order had shipped. As of right now, Tracking number is nowhere to be found in fedEx's system. :RantExplode:

I was hoping to have those pants by thurs before I headed up north. :dunno:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Got an email this morning that my order had shipped. As of right now, Tracking number is nowhere to be found in fedEx's system. :RantExplode:
> 
> I was hoping to have those pants by thurs before I headed up north. :dunno:


Sorry don't feel sorry for you because you'll be playing in powder before I even get a chance to get up there Saturday afternoon.:RantExplode:


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

ChiTownRon said:


> damn why do i have to be broke at the moment. shit


my thoughts exactly! Shit


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My order did not ship today.  Oh well, still got a sick pair of pants for dirt cheap! :yahoo:

Don't really mind if the shipping takes a little longer than normal.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Got an email this morning that my order had shipped. As of right now, Tracking number is nowhere to be found in fedEx's system. :RantExplode:
> 
> I was hoping to have those pants by thurs before I headed up north. :dunno:


Tracking usually doesn't update until late. I know, sucks

Their website literally makes me reset my login every time I visit to check the status. So stupid. Another day of agonizing wait to receive a ship confirmation!


----------



## tonez (Jan 29, 2012)

tracking updated and looks like ill be getting my board in by thursday


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

tonez said:


> tracking updated and looks like ill be getting my board in by thursday


Man...I haven't even gotten a shipping confirmation yet. 

Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes… Made my first order Monday 11AM got conformation shipped that day.
Second order placed around 5PM Monday no conformation yet.

What time did you place your order?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just got off phone with sales person my order is being prepared now! As soon as its shipped will get conformation.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Yes… Made my first order Monday 11AM got conformation shipped that day.
> Second order placed around 5PM Monday no conformation yet.
> 
> What time did you place your order?


I placed it later...but just spoke with them and they gave me this response:

"Ok, your order is being delayed at fulfillment because there are items on your order that are out of stock. Someone will be contacting you today via email about how to handle this."

Waaaaah

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SuperNewb said:


> I placed it later...but just spoke with them and they gave me this response:
> 
> "Ok, your order is being delayed at fulfillment because there are items on your order that are out of stock. Someone will be contacting you today via email about how to handle this."
> 
> ...


That sucks! I'm sure they will offer you something…At 50% off I'd take anything! Did it seem they wanted to make it right.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

4 Proto HD's have now SHIPPED!


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Sitting in the live chat queue now. Want to see if my order will ship today. Congrats on the protos


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Got a shipping confirmation this morning:thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I ordered around 1pm pacific which is 4pm est. Hopefully it ships soon!


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> That sucks! I'm sure they will offer you something…At 50% off I'd take anything! Did it seem they wanted to make it right.


No clue...it was just an online chat discussion. Once I get their e-mail, I'll see what they say, and what was missing...me and my g/f both got boards, and if I had to assume...mine is out of stock, since hers was still up later, but mine was gone.

Either way, if they can get me a new one, great...if they can extend the offer to let me pick another one, great. If they can't do either, I guess I'm not really out of anything that I had anyway, right? Still would suck, but we'll see what happens. I'll let you know when I get an e-mail.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Actually, just checked again...both of our boards are still showing for sale...so maybe it's her bindings or gloves?


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

SuperNewb said:


> Actually, just checked again...both of our boards are still showing for sale...so maybe it's her bindings or gloves?


They must have found out that you are the super noob hahaha


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got a shipping confirmation for one order, but the order number doesn't match the order number sent via email when I purchased. Nor does it match the number in my account area. I hope I don't receive a pair of socks instead of my boards.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

They said mine was scheduled to ship today. So we will see. If I haven't received anything in a few hours, I'll chat them up again.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok got off with livechat, it was my second order that shipped, the Proto HD (better not be a CT in the mail! :laugh, and the K2 WWW will be shipping later.

A current season Proto HD and last seasons K2 WWW for $420. Not bad!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

It's legit folks, my tracking number came up and I should get my new Proto HD tomorrow...


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Ok got off with livechat, it was my second order that shipped, the Proto HD (better not be a CT in the mail! :laugh, and the K2 WWW will be shipping later.
> 
> A current season Proto HD and last seasons K2 WWW for $420. Not bad!




I want the Proto HD...waaaahh


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

SuperNewb said:


> I want the Proto HD...waaaahh


I can sell you my Proto HD.. Of course for a little more...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jesus this forum is going to be even more overrun with Proto fanboys :laugh:

If they had the other two boards I was actually going to buy, either K2 Happy Hour and Salomon Time Machine, I'd be in heaven. Proto was a distant 3rd place as an option for this year but at this price ...

I can also sell it and grab what I want. But the CarBONERum is so sexy ...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Jesus this forum is going to be even more overrun with Proto fanboys :laugh:
> 
> If they had the other two boards I was actually going to buy, either K2 Happy Hour and Salomon Time Machine, I'd be in heaven. Proto was a distant 3rd place as an option for this year but at this price ...
> 
> I can also sell it and grab what I want. But the CarBONERum is so sexy ...


I was also thinking about getting the HappyHour too but last years but then decided not to. Wished I pulled the trigger on the HH also...


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Jesus this forum is going to be even more overrun with Proto fanboys :laugh:
> 
> If they had the other two boards I was actually going to buy, either K2 Happy Hour and Salomon Time Machine, I'd be in heaven. Proto was a distant 3rd place as an option for this year but at this price ...
> 
> I can also sell it and grab what I want. But the CarBONERum is so sexy ...


They did have the HH, I ordered one. My friend got the Ride Arcade UL from the same sale, which I am stoked about so that we can swap boards around on the mountain.

I'm excited to ride the HH, as I have never ridden a Flat board before.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> I can sell you my Proto HD.. Of course for a little more...


How much more? Let's see what happens with my order first, too. I don't need another board if they get this straightened out...


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

I really hope buysnow don't make too much of a loss on this promo. Seem like a pretty nice company honoring what was an obvious mistake giving 50% off new season boards. Support them when you can so they stick around and maybe something like this will pop up again.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Deimus85 said:


> They did have the HH, I ordered one. My friend got the Ride Arcade UL from the same sale, which I am stoked about so that we can swap boards around on the mountain.
> 
> I'm excited to ride the HH, as I have never ridden a Flat board before.


Not the 2014? That's the one I wanted, the new camber one.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

My Sessions Jacket arrived from Backcountry today, and the tracking no for the Burton Vent SB pants from Buysnow.com finally is in the FedEx system and showing a delivery date of Thurs. So barring any FX screwup, I should have this ensemble,  ready to rock for the 16+ inches of fresh up north @ Boyne this weekend! :yahoo: ($400-$500 dollars retail, worth of outerwear for $160)


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Not the 2014? That's the one I wanted, the new camber one.


Nah, they don't have that one in. The new one is still flat, but the whole board is lifted up from the tip and tail to simulate camber.



chomps1211 said:


> My Sessions Jacket arrived from Backcountry today, and the tracking no for the Burton Vent SB pants from Buysnow.com finally is in the FedEx system and showing a delivery date of Thurs. So barring any FX screwup, I should have this ensemble,  ready to rock for the 16+ inches of fresh up north @ Boyne this weekend! :yahoo: ($400-$500 dollars retail, worth of outerwear for $160)
> 
> View attachment 32961


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Still no shipping notification for me. Dafuq???


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Still no shipping notification for me. Dafuq???


I messaged them earlier and they said that they needed to source my board from their storefront, and that I would be getting a tracking notification later this afternoon. Maybe you are in the same boat?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Got my email from BuySnow saying my 42 snowboards, 44 sets of bindings, 84 matching sets of pants @ jackets, one helmet, (showing my head was on straight) 14 pair of googles and a box of energy bar for unpacking. 

*The kicker was being delivered by private freight, and a avid skier.*

I told them cancel the order what kind of business are you running.

They changed there tune quick, gave another 20% discount upgraded my driver.

Big problem I live in a studio apartment. Now looking for storage near my ski resort.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Deimus85 said:


> I messaged them earlier and they said that they needed to source my board from their storefront, and that I would be getting a tracking notification later this afternoon. Maybe you are in the same boat?


Evidently so. Just got mine!:yahoo:


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

So I'm the only one left, aye? Sounds about right...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deimus85 said:


>


 ....Jealous!  lol! Besides, Stripes r going in wrong direction! :eusa_clap:

Actually, this is the first true snowboard jacket I've owned. Got SB pants but most jackets seem geared/styled towards a much younger crowd! So I'm pretty happy with this. Especially for the price. My first good piece of technical outerwear, I had to go with a Descent ski jacket. (...F'ing frogs zip on the wrong freakin' side!) :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SuperNewb said:


> So I'm the only one left, aye? Sounds about right...


Last man standing..should be anytime now!!!!


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Last man standing..should be anytime now!!!!


I still have not received anything yet. Got my order in at 5:52 but it was a relatively simple order. A few pairs of base layers and a few jackets.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ....Jealous!  lol! Besides, Stripes r going in wrong direction! :eusa_clap:
> 
> Actually, this is the first true snowboard jacket I've owned. Got SB pants but most jackets seem geared/styled towards a much younger crowd! So I'm pretty happy with this. Especially for the price. My first good piece of technical outerwear, I had to go with a Descent ski jacket. (...F'ing frogs zip on the wrong freakin' side!) :laugh:



I bought a same jacket with an easier helmet fit.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SuperNewb said:


> So I'm the only one left, aye? Sounds about right...


What do you expect. You're a self proclaimed newb.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Received shipping confirmation for both my orders! :yahoo:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

No K2 WWW yet. Even though the Proto is more valuable the K2 WWW is what I'm really excited about and need for the weekend to ride! My first borderline noodle.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> What do you expect. You're a self proclaimed newb.


Yeah, but not an online ordering newb.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Ah, the bindings for the g/f were sold out and they were trying to source them to no avail. Those get cancelled, but the rest will ship out!


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Ordered a 2013 machete GT during the sale because I didn't want to take advantage of an obvious mistake with the NS boards.

Buysnow sent me an email tonight letting me know that they cancelled my order.

Should have just bought a dozen proto HD's instead.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Irahi said:


> Ordered a 2013 machete GT during the sale because I didn't want to take advantage of an obvious mistake with the NS boards.
> 
> Buysnow sent me an email tonight letting me know that they cancelled my order.
> 
> Should have just bought a dozen proto HD's instead.


That sucks. Did they just run out of the Machete by the time you ordered? I ran into the same problem.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Irahi said:


> Ordered a 2013 machete GT during the sale because I didn't want to take advantage of an obvious mistake with the NS boards.
> 
> Buysnow sent me an email tonight letting me know that they cancelled my order.
> 
> Should have just bought a dozen proto HD's instead.


Did they tell you why? Did they offer any kind of consolation?

There were delays getting my order out and they upgraded me to overnight shipping!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, my K2 WWW still hasn't shipped yet. That's the one I'm really excited about as I've rode a Proto before (and Cobra) but never a noodle. I hope they ship it soon! Seeing as it's previous year models they have short stock on apparently.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Hmm, my K2 WWW still hasn't shipped yet. That's the one I'm really excited about as I've rode a Proto before (and Cobra) but never a noodle. I hope they ship it soon! Seeing as it's previous year models they have short stock on apparently.


Mine is finally shipping today. :dizzy:

Was hoping to have it by this weekend, but I guess there's still a chance, since FedEx ships on Saturday.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

What were the proto HD's going for? Would anyone who grabbed multiple be willing to sell me one? 

If so then send me a PM please!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> What were the proto HD's going for? Would anyone who grabbed multiple be willing to sell me one?
> 
> If so then send me a PM please!!!:thumbsup:


They were going for 50% off. 

Someone on here bought 4 or 5 with intent to sell all but one. Look back in the thread to see who it was.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Still waiting for the shipping info. Started to get frustrated considering people are getting their shit today and mine still hasn't shipped...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow still no shipping info, my board is due tomorrow.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SuperNewb said:


> Still waiting for the shipping info. Started to get frustrated considering people are getting their shit today and mine still hasn't shipped...


Well my first order hasn't gone through yet either. Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I got my board today.. :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*First Order*



jdang307 said:


> Well my first order hasn't gone through yet either. Oh well, we'll see.


My first order place 10:30 AM two pair of snowboard pants shipping conformation 2PM that day.

Second order at 4:46PM shipped Wednesday late, due tomorrow.

Seems latter the orders longer wait time


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Wow still no shipping info, my board is due tomorrow.


Yeah...it's aggravating to say the least. Especially since I'm one of the ones that didn't rip them off, and bought legit sale items. lol


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

SuperNewb said:


> Yeah...it's aggravating to say the least. Especially since I'm one of the ones that didn't rip them off, and bought legit sale items. lol


Call em up. They have great customer service.

It wasn't ripping them off. They had a legit sale and they received a lot of business because of it. The doors opened and the "Green Monday" rush to the best items commenced. :dizzy:

Some got em...some didn't...but everyone who ordered got a deal.

I just wished I would have bought some Nixon watches....maybe next year.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

SoCalSoul said:


> Call em up. They have great customer service.
> 
> It wasn't ripping them off. They had a legit sale and they received a lot of business because of it. The doors opened and the "Green Monday" rush to the best items commenced. :dizzy:
> 
> ...


I've talked to them four times now. Still says "Shipping pending" even though everything should have been squared away and shipped Wednesday. Waiting to talk to them again now...


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

nice find, its to bad they dont have any union bindings.. dammit. Bought some mittens though. THanks!


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

SuperNewb said:


> I've talked to them four times now. Still says "Shipping pending" even though everything should have been squared away and shipped Wednesday. Waiting to talk to them again now...


4 Times? Yeah, that's unsat.

Sorry to hear. Hope it gets situated soon man.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

FedEx tracking notes that my two packages arrived at my house. Now I need the rest of this work day to go by quicker!!!!

SNOWBONERS


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SuperNewb said:


> I've talked to them four times now. Still says "Shipping pending" even though everything should have been squared away and shipped Wednesday. Waiting to talk to them again now...


That sucks. My first order hasn't shipped yet. My second order, an hour later, has and will be here Tuesday. I'm going to a local mountain next weekend and really want the WWW by then. Doesn't look like it though. We'll see.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think you'll be alright for next weekend. My pants should be here tomorrow.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I think you'll be alright for next weekend. My pants should be here tomorrow.


IF they ship it. Theyv'e shipped the Proto, so I'll have it for the weekend. But I wanted the noodle so I could butter my muffin!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> That sucks. My first order hasn't shipped yet. My second order, an hour later, has and will be here Tuesday. I'm going to a local mountain next weekend and really want the WWW by then. Doesn't look like it though. We'll see.


According to them, they had an issue with their distribution center. I didn't even ask for any consolation, just wanted to know what the deal was. They upgraded to me to free overnight shipping, even though I had used the free shipping code. These guys are legit and I would highly recommend them to anyone in the future.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

I got my 4 Protos today, so nothing else should be an issue if I pulled that off.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Spot On Deimus*



Deimus85 said:


> According to them, they had an issue with their distribution center. I didn't even ask for any consolation, just wanted to know what the deal was. They upgraded to me to free overnight shipping, even though I had used the free shipping code. These guys are legit and I would highly recommend them to anyone in the future.


They will get most of my business, I got charged some shipping did not have the heart to call and ask for free. Board came today. Yippee...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok my other order shipped. All is well. These guys are def legit.

Sorry Supernewb, hope they take care of ya.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

kdirt said:


> I got my 4 Protos today, so nothing else should be an issue if I pulled that off.


So sick! :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Finally shipped out...they felt bad and changed it to overnight at no extra charge, so I should have everything by Monday.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Monday, Monday,*



SuperNewb said:


> Finally shipped out...they felt bad and changed it to overnight at no extra charge, so I should have everything by Monday.


Good news, enjoy will be worth the wait!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

The next person who posts up another one of theses kinds of deals will get a big care package from me!


----------



## FckSummer (Nov 11, 2013)

impressive customer service. they hooked me up after a shipping problem


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

FckSummer said:


> impressive customer service. they hooked me up after a shipping problem


Same. Big time.

Great customer service, and a great deal.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Not as good but...

After Christmas Sale 15% off. Promocode "just4u" ends Dec 31.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Same code works on mother site that has all the new stuff.

Snow | Ambush Boarding Co.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Same code works on mother site that has all the new stuff.
> 
> Snow | Ambush Boarding Co.


On the watch list for the next 50% off everything sale :yahoo:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I only ordered Burton Cargo Pants for $57.99 including delivery, they turned up fine at my neighbours mums house, he is now back in Norway and they are exactly what i wanted...

Awesome...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So did any of you guys buy a Proto HD in a 157 and interested in selling it? After demoing mine for a few days, my buddy wants one badly to replace his worn down Machete. New or used (if mint condition) will work. Shoot me a PM with asking price!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh dear lord, please let buysnow.com make the same mistake again this year so I can pick up a new 2015 board for 50% off. Please!!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

sales person at BuySnow.com said, ONLY my email will be used for this years 50% off green day sale...
Sorry guys....:tongue4:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Any ideas if this site is gonna have any kind of sale this year, i certainly don;t expect the same mistakes, but any sale is always good...


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> sales person at BuySnow.com said, ONLY my email will be used for this years 50% off green day sale...
> Sorry guys....:tongue4:


DAMN YOU! :skibanana::skibanana::skibanana:


----------

